# MM5 British Natural strongman report 09



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

MM5 British Natural Strongman 2009.

The 9th of august marked the first Drug tested British strongman contest held at monster gym in cheshunt. The inaugural event entertained twenty one competitors from around the British isles with many venturing down from the northern most reaches of England and a few from Scotland to undertake the task of trying to win the title of Britain's strongest natural competitor.

The twenty two who lined up included ben france, gordon fairey, dennis robinson, jack Lovett, craig riddell, rob hawxby, graham baldridge, bartosz wisniewski, scott taggart, phillip angell-manning, adam vessey, andy smiles, joseph Gorton, kenny cardwell, adam hales, andy venables, daniel milverton, matt lamport, pete seddon, glen kerr and Phil Learney.

Some competitors where novice strongmen others experienced strength athletes , champion bodybuilders and British athletic team members so the standard would throw up a few surprises in many of the events.

The first event was the farmers walk using a frame apparatus loaded to 100kg per hand raced over twenty metres. Only one competitor was unable to complete the distance and many where fast considering many had never used such an implement even those who had competed before.

The event was won by ben france closely followed by Spartan performance gyms jack lovett and pete seddon coming in third. It was obvious to many of the judges that it was hundredths of a second which split many competitors and with the clock only stopping after the apparatus touched the ground after the line it was clear many lost time in grounding the implement and with only the top ten scoring this would dent some peoples chances throughout this competition.

Next up was a tyre flip for max reps in seventy five seconds using a 675lb tyre. Many of the competitors where eating up the task as many where hitting double figures as it became a challenge of explosive power combined with muscular endurance. In the end the leisurely looking pace of jack lovett seemed to work as he completed fifteen flips almost making the event look easy. Joe Gorton was in second with fourteen reps and glenn kerr, phil Learney and scott taggart tied for third sharing the points, the sharing of the points continued within the top ten and probably at this stage dented some placings going into the third event.



















For an inaugural event there was great support from spectators. The event could not have taken place without the sponsorship by MM5 the newest nutrition product to be released from monster muscle ltd (available from this sites sponsors new image supplements). The sponsorship ensured activites for the day from the kids activities to the PA system where covered as well as paying for the drug testing (which everyone passed). Being the first yea lessons where learnt which will be improved upon for next year when there will be two qualifiers and weight divisions.

Well done jack lovett








]http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab356/si-stevens/SM4.jpg' alt='SM4.jpg'>


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

any idea when next years will be?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dont know why the images didnt come out

next years will probably be around the same time - july or august

just trying to sort out whether we have two qualifiers first have it as it was this year

should be nice as we could have a very ncie venue for it and may have a very interesting tow event

will keep everyone on this forum posted as much as I can


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks mate heard from a few of the lads that did last years it was a good comp. i realy want to give it a go to see how i fair agains all natrual guys where the playing field is even as no1 is on gear. it gets a bit dis-heartening coming mid table all the time when u can't go to the "dark side" because of your job


----------

